# Does any one have microsoft office publisher???



## Heavenly Angels

Hi all, I am thinking about getting this program. The thing is a am not very good with computer stuff. :groan So my question is how easy is it to do? Any pros and cons?? Any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!

Mary Lou


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I have home publishing, it's old, got it with my first computer and I love that program. I use it for borchures, labels, everything like that. Office I use for my spread sheet because I can't do excel by myself yet. I also use old Word, it's what I learned on and hate change, but it's also why, well with Troy's help, am able to do parts of my website  it's basically Word. 

What are you wanting to get office for? What do you need it to do? vicki


----------



## Sondra

I have publisher on the laptop but not on my office computer. I use publisher rarely so really can't help you much. Kinda depends on what you are wanting to do. I use Corel Draw for all my lables and such. but when it comes to newsletters then move to publisher.


----------



## Guest

I also have the old version Like Vicki, I hestitate with change and I love the program
I make my labels and brochures in M publisher.. 
Barb


----------



## Guest

I have MS Publisher and wouldn't be without it. If you are serious about having a professional look to your labels, brochures, sales lists, etc. it is the only way to go. Other programs just don't have the features that Publisher has.

Sara


----------



## adillenal

I also have Publsher and I use it to make all of my labels. I have never used anything else but I have not found it difficult to use. And my labels look good too.


----------



## Sondra

So how much is this if one was to buy it ? Since I don't have it on my computer maybe I should invest.


----------



## Heavenly Angels

YES! YES! I want professional looking labels and brochures!!!!! That is what I'm after BUT I am not good with the print stuff soo that is why I was wondering how difficult it might be. i can get publisher on ebay for less than $100.00. New. Thanks Guys!!

Mary Lou


----------



## Heavenly Angels

I am also wanting to get a logo made. I have one of a mountain scene with a lake (clip Art) Does any one on here do logos???? :help2

Mary Lou


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Also if you are just after a label program, purchase your labels from onlinelabels.com and use their free label program (myestro or something like that). They give you the codes with your labels, and you can buy one sheet of labels or a case of labels. They also give you 20 free sheets of the label to try to make sure it fits. Vicki


----------



## Heavenly Angels

vicki this is what I mean about being so dumb about the print stuff. I tryed the online label thingy and I could not get it to work. I tryed to put a clip art logo in and I could not shrink it down small enough. :shrug :tearhair


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Marylou I paid my daughters to teach me. Even when Troy helped me with my websit, he took all these notes for me, so I could just do step 1, then 2 then 3 and call him if I got fouled up 

Of all the programs home publishing for me is easy, but I have also had some excellent teachers, I could never have learned how to do any of this on my own by trail and error, I don't have the patience! Vicki who feels for you!


----------



## Guest

Marylou... you will love MS Publisher. It is really easy to use and learn. I had no idea where to begin when I got it so I am basically self taught. 

Sara


----------



## Guest

I am a MS Publisher fan too!! I love the professional quality of the labels 

Christy


----------



## Heavenly Angels

Hey Vicki can you send the girls to Montana???? :lol Seriously, 
THANK YOU all for the advice!!!!!!  I think I will buy it and maybe 
i can find some one to teach me if I can't do it on my own. Thanks again!!

Mary Lou


----------



## adillenal

I do not know if it is still available but Publisher used to have a free 30 day trial download. Of course, it was not the full version but it would give you an idea of how difficult or easy it is to use.


----------



## Katarina

MS Publisher is really easy to use. I use it for everything, the dairy labels, candle labels, brochures, and sometimes birthday cards. It's wonderful and easy to use.


----------



## adillenal

If you go to office.microsoft.com (add the www.) you can download a free trial or just try it online. I stand corrected. It is a 60 day trial not a 30 day trial. I did this to see if I wanted the newer version when I got a new computer.


----------



## AshleyP

I have used Publisher before and being in the graphic design industry, I really hate it. However, it is a good program for someone who does not want to spend the money on the adobe creative suite programs or the knowledge to use InDesign or Illustrator. Microsoft Word can do a lot of the same things as Publisher. You can also get a lot of free templates to use through microsoft online.

Ashley


----------



## kidsngarden

I love Publisher!!! In my experience word cannot do nearly the same stuff as publisher.

Right now publisher is freaking out on my PC and so I am FREAKING out without it!


----------



## AshleyP

Word can do a lot of the same stuff...most people don't even use half of the stuff that most applications are capable of.


----------



## Guest

MS Word is not nearly as nice as MS Publisher, not does it have as many features. I use both extensively and I much prefer MS Publisher for desktop publishing.

We can agree to disagree. The majority of people on this thread prefer MS Publisher.

Sara


----------



## Sondra

Oh I hate word for doing anything except writing a note or letter. But that is just me.


----------



## Guest

:yeahthat

I use Word a lot, but you can whip out a tri-fold brochure in about three minutes with Publisher. There are so many templates and features!!! 

Christy


----------



## AshleyP

Word has brochure templates too.


----------



## Guest

Abode is powerful, but OMG I think you need a four-year degree to figure out everything that bad boy can do. 

I have all their programs even Dreamweaver, but I use FrontPage 2003. Heck and I am an IT guy. :rofl

Talk about make you want to beat the [email protected])@([email protected]$ out of your computer. :rofl

If you have the time to learn it then I am sure it is all that and a bag of chips. 

Moral of the story use what you like and what gets the job done for you.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Is my Word program just old, but how do you get to the templet for brochures? I am forever making stuff for other folks and since most have word and don't have publisher that would be soo nice! Vicki


----------



## Heavenly Angels

Well I went ahead and downloaded the 60 day free trial of microsoft publisher!! But I think I need the publisher for DUMMIES book if there is such a thing! :bang I am doing a little better. I guess I should hire some one to help me. I do think I will buy it when I finally figure it out. any one know where to get some good directions??? :help2

Mary Lou


----------



## adillenal

Well, I am not real into technology. I do the learn by doing method. I figured it out by trial and error I guess. Once I got one brochure completed, I kind of had it where I could do most anything. My newest computer at work has the latest version, which I use and save to my travel drive so I can print wherever. My publisher version at home is not the latest and the new and the old is not completely compatible. OTherwise, I am loving what I can create. 

I attended a lot of computer training on word and I finally got to where I could complete a brochure on it but I still find Publisher easier for me to use for those types of things. I am also old but I am not afraid to give things a try. My first labels were done on Word and they are not bad at all. I did have trouble getting them to print multiple copies on one page though. I just like the templates that publisher has.


----------



## AshleyP

I agree with Troy...use what works for you, we all have our own opinions and by no means am I trying to put mine on anyone. I was just informing those who may not know, that word is just as capable of doing a lot of the same things without having to go out and spend more money on computer programs. God knows I have done it.

Vicki, what version of word do you have? Click File, then New and you should be able to get to them...but if you don't have them you can download templates on Microsoft Online. This link has templates for brochures for 97 and later versions of word and they are free of course.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/CT101043031033.aspx?av=ZWD
Now the next link will take you to a list of little demos for publisher, it might help you Mary Lou, at least I hope it doesn't make things any more complicated.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/publisher/CH100743501033.aspx


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I have 2000, and I had never seen that before, thank you! I can't let anyone download my publisher because it's like 6 discs and I need several of them since they carry all the clip art...but I can let others download word (or download it for them). So knowing how to do brochures in word would be very helpful. Guess I need a Word for dummies...no idea it had templetes, though I had to do it all in grafts and I am stupid with grafts. Vicki


----------

